# Thomas Houston's Parental Duties



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2019)

Yesterday, I completed the four volumes of Thomas Houston's _Works: Doctrinal and Practical _(these do not include all Houston's works, as several of his books and pamphlets were not included). I had been reading them on and off for years, but the last book I read was the below-linked work on _Parental Duties _(1844).

When reading it, I found myself asking "Who is sufficient for these things?" Being a parent really is an enormous task. Nonetheless, it contains a lot of good practical help without being legalistic (a rare mix in such books). Here is a stand-alone copy of the tract in question.

The Divine Commendation of Abraham, or, Parental Duties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Nov 20, 2019)

I enjoy Houston a lot. Any hope of encouraging someone to republish these volumes?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2019)

ADKing said:


> I enjoy Houston a lot. Any hope of encouraging someone to republish these volumes?



I suspect that would be difficult, but I wonder if it is something that Reformation Heritage Books might be interested in undertaking. I presume that the library at RPTS or maybe even at PRTS has them, which would make it easy for them to be scanned. I suspect the main problem from a sales perspective would be that Thomas Houston is perhaps not well enough known in the wider Reformed world to generate enough interest. I hope that I am completely mistaken, however. 

@Reformed Bookworm may have some thoughts on the matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 20, 2019)

Houston has been on our radar. At one point in time, we were considering Houston's _A Diary of God's Dealings. _We do have his works on site. I am wrapping up a few projects and looking for the next one to undertake. Houston could be a contender.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Funny 1


----------

